# Farming careers declining



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

According this article, farming careers are declining:

http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/seven-disappearing-jobs#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_seven_disappearing_jobs

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> According this article, farming careers are declining:
> 
> http://career-servic...sappearing_jobs
> 
> Ralph


Realy,this is a quote from the article.It didn't work out so well for Stamp Farms or IFF.

," the BLS predicts. "These larger, more productive farms are better able to withstand the adverse effects of climate and price fluctuations on farm output and income."


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Realy,this is a quote from the article.It didn't work out so well for Stamp Farms or IFF.
> 
> ," the BLS predicts. "These larger, more productive farms are better able to withstand the adverse effects of climate and price fluctuations on farm output and income."


I was thinking that same thing. I think in someways the larger farm the harder they are hurt when the conditions aren't perfect because most of the huge farms are so deep in debt.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

According to the EPA, 40% of US farmers are over 55.

Here's a link to the article (2002):

http://www.epa.gov/oecaagct/ag101/demographics.html

Note the last sentence: "_An economically viable crop/livestock operation in the Corn Belt would have between 2,000 and 3,000 acres of row crops and between 500 and 600 sows. " (This was in 2002!)_

_Ralph_


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> According to the EPA, 40% of US farmers are over 55.
> 
> Here's a link to the article (2002):
> 
> ...


That would be nice to operate a row crop farm in fertile soil of that size minus the hogs....rather have bovine than swine......and not too far North...extreme cold makes me curse and my wife says thats bad for my health.....North Central Kansas or Northern Missouri would be nice. I like the country further West across the big river.









Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"2,00-3,000 acres...."
Sheesh....I'll be lucky to have 200 acres of hay next summer.
It's funny, I'm just a part time hack trying to make a name for myself. Not quite in that 40% age group yet, either


----------

